# Karah Prasad, Amrit And The Dumping Syndrome



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Jun 2, 2005)

Very weird problem here.  

I'm going in for bariatric surgery in a couple of months.  I'm not (yet) amritdharti.  The problem?  After surgery, sugar is a complete no-no.  It basically causes "dumping syndrome", where your stomach contents are so rapidly dumped into your intestines that you suffer nausea, cramping, sweats, diarrhea and intense pain.  I'm not sure Splenda is an appropriate substitution (joke there).  But I'm sure diabetics have faced this problem.  Is there a protocol involved for those of us who can't deal with sugar?


----------



## Amerikaur (Jun 2, 2005)

Jogindar ji,

I have had inconsistent bouts with hypoglycemia (unstable blood surgar) and at those times, I have to avoid sugar entirely otherwise it is too much of a shock to my system.

I have found two startlingly different attitudes among the sangat.  Some are incredibly understanding and supportive, including going as far as saying things like "You should never eat something that would bother you".  Others don't believe how prashad could possibly cause any kind of problems.

I've tried politely refusing prashad a few times, but that just doesn't really work.  I've tried accepting prashad, and then sharing with a friend, or accepting prashad and then bringing it home.


----------



## truthseeker (Jun 2, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!

Instead of flat out refusing prashad... one could just ask a little. My bhabhi ji has the same thing and can not have any sugar at all, so that is what she does. If you just ask for a little prashad then at least u can still have it.. and if you do end up receiving too much. like Bhenji said just take it home and eat it at another time. I see any problem in that.

Bhull chuk maaf
waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!


----------



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Jun 5, 2005)

Thank you both!  Accepting a little, or bringing it home is an excellent option.  

I now figure that becoming Khalsa would be worth the cramps, so I'm not going to worry about Amrit one bit.


----------



## Amerikaur (Jun 5, 2005)

Congratulations to you for planning on taking Amrit!  You have more courage than I do right now, I admire your strength.

One suggestion on taking prashad home - please respect it.  While you have it in your direct posession (in your hands, in your car) please keep your head covered.  Once you reach home, place it in a small covered container and store it in the fridge so it will stay fresh.

When you choose to have a little bit, a few seconds in the microwave will restore its warmth and freshness.  

Best of luck!


----------



## Arvind (Jun 6, 2005)

Joginder ji,

yes, as mentioned by truthseeker and Amerikaur, just request for a little. 

Regards.


----------

